# SSBB Mafia Day 2



## Ether's Bane (Mar 14, 2010)

_This time, at the headcount, one person was missing. Cyndaquil was not there. Then, they saw Cyndaquil's dead body, next to a note saying "I  Blastoise". However, Blastoise was still alive. It was first thought to be the work of the Mafia, but then, they saw a blood-stained sword with the Fire Emblem logo on it..._

*Cyndaquil is dead. (S)He (?) is not Mafia.*

You have two days.

Also, one of you didn't send in your night action, even after being pressed. You know who you are. If you repeat this on Night 3, you will be disqualified.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 14, 2010)

...I'm sorry, I really don't remember anybody named Cyndaquil playing this game.

It's safe to say that the only reason the Mafia would write "i heart blastoise" is to put the blame on Blastoise, so he's safe.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, what does Blastoise have anything to do with it?
And the mafia didn't do anything, remember there was the sword?  That is probably Marth or Ike.  Unless I'm missing something?
Which means:
 A. The mafia has voted for the Alien,
 B. The person missing the night action was the mafia
or C. The healer is REALLY lucky, or a very good predictor of who is going to be targeted.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 14, 2010)

It wasn't me I swear. I know that you don't think that it is anyway, but whatev.

Why would Cyndaquil  me, anyway? Was that person a healer who saved me or something? Or was the note just referring to a member of the mafia ing me?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 14, 2010)

The sword having a Fire Emblem logo is pure flavor text. Marth and Ike cannot kill.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 15, 2010)

rock-ground said:
			
		

> Marth - He is close friends with Ike. If Ike is killed and Marth is still alive, he will take revenge and kill someone of his choice. Marth knows who Ike is, but they cannot communicate.
> 
> Ike - He is close friends with Marth. If Marth is killed and Ike is still alive, he will take revenge and kill someone of his choice. Ike knows who Marth is, but they cannot communicate.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 15, 2010)

Just remembered something, but I'm a bit iffy on the rules; could I, say, reveal someone's role if they're dead?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 15, 2010)

How would you know their role, anyway?


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 15, 2010)

Because he's Ike. You guys are thinking too hard. I Heart Blastoise? Came from Martha, that sword just confirms it.


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 15, 2010)

That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 15, 2010)

> How would you know their role, anyway?


 Well, I would say, but I'm not sure if that's a legal action either, so...


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, you can tell us your role. For example, I could say "I am Snake". Of course, I might be lying. The wonders of Mafia...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 16, 2010)

But what if I know someone _else's _role?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 16, 2010)

Same rules apply.

For example, "Blastoise is Bowser".


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, okay then. Cyndaquil was Sheik, and I got attracted to her. Thus the note.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay, I'll give you one extra day. If nobody is nominated by then, I'll randomly kill off someone.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 16, 2010)

> Sheik - As one of the few female characters, she may choose to infatuate someone. From there on, she can communicate with that person. However, if one of them dies, so does the other one.


In addition, you're forgetting the Fire Emblem sword. What could that mean?

Personally, I think that somebody's going to die tonight, and sure as hell it won't be by random chance.

...we need a random lynch before time runs out. For the time being, I'm going to have to nominate *Bobino.*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm, so why aren't I... dead?

ohwait I just jinxed it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 17, 2010)

Blastoise, is this your first game of Mafia?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2010)

Well it's the first one I've ever been this active in. *looks sheepish*

I'm sorry if I'm being an idiot about this.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 17, 2010)

_After an extended deliberation, Bobino was taken to the scaffold. Then, his alignment was displayed._

*Bobino is dead. He was not Mafia.*

Start sending your night actions.


----------

